

These men may revolutionize how you shop - ASquare
http://qz.com/257752/these-men-may-revolutionize-how-you-shop-theres-a-reason-theyre-all-chinese/

======
spindritf
_the idea of buying things online and picking them up at stores may not seem
very exciting_

It's great for clothes even if they don't deliver within hours. You get the
full selection from the whole chain/manufacturer but can still try them on
without shipping back when they don't fit.

------
jdbernard
I always find it annoying when people use needlessly personal titles like
this. "May revolutionize how people shop" is a reasonable, defensible
statement. "May revolutionize how _you_ shop" assumes too much.

